

Learn indexing dammit - tejay
http://gun.io/blog/learn-indexing-dammit/

======
jmngomes
Maybe those 5 "conventions" are in no particular order, but I'd argue you
should first check your indexes and only then consider "trying cacheing".
Also, I'd think it'd be better to create indexes after "rewriting your code to
use raw SQL", as indexing is usually (meaning almost always) designed to
support queries; hence, you need to have queries first.

------
mjhea0
agreed. yes, they are a bit out of order.

